# .45-70 SA 5 shot revolver question



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a friend that has a T/C .45-70 pistol and invinted me over to shoot it.
I haven't yet
But i have noticed that there are now 2 manufacturers of single action handguns made for the .45-70.

with the 400 grain bullet - will this .45-70 handgun recoil more than a 
S&W 500 magnum?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

IDK, never shot either in a handgun. Would love to hear how it shoots though....... (i love this round)


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

BFR Magnum Research makes a SA .45-70 that I would love to try!:drooling:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

hideit said:


> i have a friend that has a T/C .45-70 pistol and invinted me over to shoot it.
> I haven't yet
> But i have noticed that there are now 2 manufacturers of single action handguns made for the .45-70.
> 
> ...


I would say it probably will. I have a 45-70 rifle and it feels pretty stout for a rifle. I shot around 65 to test loads and it was hard to keep going after 25 or 30. I was bruised the next day.

I wouldn't even consider firing a pistol in 45-70 unless it was loaded down a good bit, which would kind of negate the purpose. Remember this cartridge was the standard for taking buffalo in the old west out to several hundred yards with a single shot.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

About twenty years ago, or so, I visited my daughter in Ohio. Up until that time I had never fired a Thompson Contender. My son-in-law and his friends were to correct that situation. One of his friends was doing the blueing for J.D. Jones SSK Industries custom barrels. So, we met at his backyard range. They had three T/C Frames and a cardboard box full of barrels. They started mne out with the .30-30 and worked me up to the .45-70.

Now, at that time, I was shooting .44 Magnums and heavy .45 Colt loads often, so recoil didn't bother me all that much. But when I got to the .45-70, THAT got my attention. They were shooting 500gr. cast bullets, sized with Teflon tape instead of bullet lube. And the guns had rubber Pachmyer grips.

The gun recoiled fiercely, about as severe recoil as I have ever fired, before of since. The forearm pulled off under recoil, pulling the screw and escutcheon through the wood.

I had never had any fondness for rubber grips, but if I had, I would have lost it that day. The rubber abraded the web of my hand until a blister formed after about thirty of forty rounds and left the hide raw.

I shot it, and shot it pretty well. I'm glad I did, but saw no practical use for such a handgun.

My realm of the revolver stays with the maximum size of Ruger Blackhawk or S&W N-Framed revolvers. Beyond that, in my opinion, the revovler ceases to be a practical handgun.

Bob Wright


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

well put Bob
but i'm still going to my friends house and try it


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

good luck.


----------

